# Whirlpool side by side icemaker-No Ice



## wtoler (Sep 8, 2007)

Whirlpool Frig side by side ice maker Model # GD5RHAXB00 just stopped making ice. Bone dry. Fairly new refridgerator. Any suggestions on what to check first? 

Appreciate any help provided


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I just had my Whirlpool refridge icemaker replaced for about $150.
Same problem.
Mike


----------



## wtoler (Sep 8, 2007)

Any checks I can do to confirm that it's definitely the icemaker itself?


----------

